# Lady Gaga is a dumb cunt



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

Lady Gaga's Ears Are Broken - Amplifier






YouTube Video











I can't stand this woman.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Lady Gaga's Ears Are Broken - Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me she is just a Madonna wanna be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Should be fun


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video











She's crazy...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2011)

^that was pretty cool actually.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

What was cool about it?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

This version is better:





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> This version is better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

Anything that mocks this stupid bitch, I support.  Even if it's a shitty Weird Al song.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> What was cool about it?



I liked all of it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> I liked all of it.



Her being extremely weird on stage?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2011)

She's actually a very talented musician.  She was accepted to Juilliard very very young age (I think I saw on BIO she was 11 years old then) and decided to go to an even harder to school to get into.  She was like one of only 20 in the world get early acceptance.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Lady Gaga's Ears Are Broken - Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so with you on this, she is nuts, talented, yes, but, why..................


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Her being extremely weird on stage?



I appreciate her as an artist, I think she is very talented and I hold many of the same beliefs as she does.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2011)

My MIL actually works with her BIL... he says she's actually very nice in person.  Just a little... eccentric.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2011)

Not too hip to her music, but you know I love avant garde, eccentricity....though at times I think shes trying too hard or boldly steals her ideas like her little egg skit at the awards show...a straight rip off from Dali....or Mork and Mindy






YouTube Video


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 21, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

The moment I heard that song I could only hear the Madonna lyrics in my head. 

Ripped off completely but that's what pop stars do nowodays, some just make an effort to disguise this fact.

Just for the record, the Madonna version far more superior as it is vocally driven with better musicianship and musical taste.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 22, 2011)

Tranny


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

she is one odd item sent by God


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

She is just here to cause confusion amongst our seeds, bring chaos, tear down Christianity and make bisexuality as normal as possible. Its every parents responsibility to break it down to their kids and explain her mission/message as a "entertainer".


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> I appreciate her as an artist, I think she is very talented and I hold many of the same beliefs as she does.



Care to explain what beliefs are those?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2011)

who cares if I like her and why? its like some of you get offended if I like an artist that you don't, get over it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't dislike her as a artist, I think she is talented. I just don't agree on the message she shares with the YOUTH, because Mr. Prince her target is the young. Her shit is spreading world wide also, I even see her in the spanish news here on some local channels.  It's like one can't get away from the american culture, because its garbage spreads worldwide.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> who cares if I like her and why? its like some of you get offended if I like an artist that you don't, get over it.



ok so you won't comment on the beliefs that you and gaga share? fair enough


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2011)

You don't have to share beliefs to appreciate the artist.  When I was a kid I was told Ozzy was a devil worshiper and at the time I was a Sunday school kid going to church.  I still liked his music even if I didn't share his beliefs.  

Of course I found out the truth a few years later plus I ended up not believing in Christianity anyway.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2011)

Great point, Jodi.  I do appreciate some of her music, but I hate her personality.  And I think her ego will ultimately be her demise, which you're beginning to see in her defense of latest hit that completely rips off a Madonna classic.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Great point, Jodi.  I do appreciate some of her  music, but I hate her personality.  And I think her ego will ultimately  be her demise, which you're beginning to see in her defense of latest  hit that completely rips off a Madonna classic.



Really, you hate her personality, when did you meet and talk to her? I have seen her on interviews and she is a very down to earth person and seems very cool...I guess when you're young you tend to pre-judge people this way, fortunately now in my 40's I don't.

And she is not ripping off Modanna, pretty stupid comment and you obviously know absolutely nothing about her or her music if that is what you think, honestly she does not need to "rip off" any artist off because she is talented and able to create her own music.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ok so you won't comment on the beliefs that you and gaga share? fair enough



for one exactly what she is talking about in the video, if you watched it, if not religious dogma.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> Really, you hate her personality, when did you meet and talk to her? I have seen her on interviews and she is a very down to earth person and seems very cool...I guess when you're young you tend to pre-judge people this way, fortunately now in my 40's I don't.



How do you feel about Paris Hilton?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> How do you feel about Paris Hilton?



she was born into a very wealthy family.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> she was born into a very wealthy family.


And?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And?



sorry, you're not smart enough to bait me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> sorry, you're not smart enough to bait me.



What got your panties in a twist? I was asking for your _opinion_.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 23, 2011)

as if.....!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> Really, you hate her personality, when did you meet and talk to her? I have seen her on interviews and she is a very down to earth person and seems very cool...I guess when you're young you tend to pre-judge people this way, fortunately now in my 40's I don't.
> 
> And she is not ripping off Modanna, pretty stupid comment and you obviously know absolutely nothing about her or her music if that is what you think, honestly she does not need to "rip off" any artist off because she is talented and able to create her own music.



I've seen the 60 Minutes piece.  I saw her last night on 20/20.  Quite frankly, I don't think there's an interview with her that I haven't seen.

From those pieces, I like her honesty when it comes to admitting that she smokes pot when creating her music.  However, I think she's an incredibly egotistical person who's attention-whorish ways brought her to fame quickly but will inevitably be her downfall in time.

She's got some interesting sounds.  Certainly.  Unlike most top 40 music, some of her songs I actually respect.  Good dance songs.  Seems to get people dancing, upbeat, enthusiastic, excited, etc.

No, I have not met her.  But neither have you, so trying to use that to bring me down is incredibly ignorant.

I think her on-stage antics are fucking bullshit.  The little monsters thing... the "be yourself" mantra... It's clear that she's good at marketing herself and making people believe she's out to help them, but in reality, she's only after becoming a rich, successful celebrity.

Did you read the article?  Did you listen to the YouTube video?  I don't know how you can say "pretty stupid comment and you obviously know absolutely nothing about her or her music if that is what you think" when there is a video detailing the similarities between a classic Madonna song and her latest hit and an accompanying article where she's trying to defend herself yet continues digging a deeper hole.

It's good to know one of your sensitive subjects is Lady freakin' Gaga.  Haha, laughable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What got your panties in a twist? I was asking for your _opinion_.



Haha, I asked myself this same question.  It's okay to shit all over Lindsey Lohan in a thread below this who has a legitimate addiction and should probably get more sympathy from the American public but it's not okay to dislike Lady Gaga, apparently.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What got your panties in a twist? I was asking for your _opinion_.



I don't view Paris Hilton as an artist.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha, I asked myself this same question.  It's okay to shit all over Lindsey Lohan in a thread below this who has a legitimate addiction and should probably get more sympathy from the American public but it's not okay to dislike Lady Gaga, apparently.



I actually do sympathize with Lyndsey Lohan, she started out very young in acting and child stars often have drug issues once they get older, I think it would be a difficult life.

However why you would compare Lady Gaga to Lyndsey Lohan is beyond me, last I heard Lady Gaga is not going to court and being sentenced to jail on a regular basis.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't view her as an artist.



I don't either. I don't know why you got so upset. I just wanted to know if your desire not to judge harshly extends to her.

I don't look down on her. She has money and is using it. She isn't hurting anyone. She's simply having fun. 

Some people call her a bad role model, but I've never heard her refer to herself that way. If anyone is looking up to her, that's their own choice.

What she does is, from appearances, crave attention and enough people enable that because they're interested in her. She does what she wants to do and people like to watch her.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> I think she's an incredibly egotistical person who's attention-whorish ways brought her to fame quickly but will inevitably be her downfall in time.



What's wrong with being an attention whore? It hurts no one. 

And why must it be her downfall? She has more going for her than simply trying to get attention. She has musical talent. Admittedly, I only like a couple of her songs, but so many, many others love it.

Please don't tell me you're they type that looks down on something, an artist or actor for example, simply because the masses like it? I really hope you're not into that snobbish mentality.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't either. I don't know why you got so upset. I just wanted to know if your desire not to judge harshly extends to her.
> 
> I don't look down on her. She has money and is using it. She isn't hurting anyone. She's simply having fun.
> 
> ...



I don't have an issue with Paris Hilton, I like her. I never really understood all of the hating on her.

And she is hot!






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't have an issue with Paris Hilton, I like her. I never really understood all of the hating on her.



She has a ton of money from inheritance and is having a lot fun living the way she wants. What could be more evil?

Oh, and, like you said, she looks good doing it.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha, I asked myself this same question.  It's okay to shit all over *Lindsey Lohan* in a thread below this who *has a legitimate addiction and should probably get more sympathy from the American public* but it's not okay to dislike Lady Gaga, apparently.



How is her addiction connected to theft? Was she under the influence when she committed that crime?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What's wrong with being an attention whore? It hurts no one.
> 
> And why must it be her downfall? She has more going for her than simply trying to get attention. She has musical talent. Admittedly, I only like a couple of her songs, but so many, many others love it.
> 
> Please don't tell me you're they type that looks down on something, an artist or actor for example, simply because the masses like it? I really hope you're not into that snobbish mentality.



There's nothing wrong with being an attention whore.  Or marketing yourself in that manner.

She's musically talented, sure, but if I learned anything from the Rebecca Black video, technology has made it relatively easy to be a successful pop/top40 musician.

My disdain for Lady Gaga has mostly to do with her antics on stage, her antics before awards show... just what she does to try and get people talking about her.  

Basically put, I don't see any difference between Kanye West ripping the microphone out of Taylor Swift's hands and wearing a big egg and turning yourself into a show, as if you're better than everyone else, at an awards show.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> *and wearing a big egg and turning yourself into a show*, as if you're better than everyone else, at an awards show.



She didn't just do that on her own, did she? It was part of the production. Some producer must have okayed that, right?






YouTube Video











lol @ "interesting shell-like sculpture" 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











It's _entertainment_. It's not about how important she might believe she is compared to anyone else.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> She didn't just do that on her own, did she? It was part of the production. Some producer must have okayed that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention whore, and if her production team made her do it she is just a puppet for money and fame, simple as that.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> There's nothing wrong with being an attention whore.  Or marketing yourself in that manner.
> 
> She's musically talented, sure, but if I learned anything from the Rebecca Black video, technology has made it relatively easy to be a successful pop/top40 musician.
> 
> ...



I thought she was in the enterainment bussiness.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I thought she was in the enterainment bussiness.



No, she's an entertainer, which, as we've seen in others threads, means she should be giving us her insightful political opinion.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently I can make the wrong decisions on my own. Don't need no "entertainer" to misguide me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> attention whore, and if her production team made her do it she is just a puppet for money and fame, simple as that.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> She is just here to cause confusion amongst our seeds, bring chaos, tear down Christianity and make bisexuality as normal as possible. Its every parents responsibility to break it down to their kids and explain her mission/message as a "entertainer".



Her mission? Dude, you really need to let the whole "Hollywood is trying to make the world gay" conspiracy theory go. Her mission is to get attention and make money.

On topic: Lady Gaga is a repulsive ugly skank, and her music is repulsive, her attention seeking behavior is repulsive, and hey fugly fashion sense is repulsive.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2011)

DOMS said:


> No, she's an entertainer, which, as we've seen in others threads, means she should be giving us her insightful political opinion.



Never expect a entertainer to go out of his/her way and do that (except when we talk about the Obama campaign, then all of them jump on his dick). Its why comedian george carlin was considered in my eyes more than just a entertainer, he told shit how it really is. Bitter old man or not, he atleast had the balls to tell it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Her mission? Dude, you really need to let the whole "Hollywood is trying to make the world gay" conspiracy theory go. Her mission is to get attention and make money.
> 
> On topic: Lady Gaga is a repulsive ugly skank, and her music is repulsive, her attention seeking behavior is repulsive, and hey fugly fashion sense is repulsive.




I figure if you ever have a daughter, you will be much more attentive into shit that goes in her young mind.  I don't ban ladygagas music within my household, I just like to make it clear to my seed the difference between entertainers and real life, which is what im preaching.  Lady gaga is here to entertain and make money , feels no responsibility whatsoever on the message she puts out on each shitty record period.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Her mission? Dude, you really need to let the whole "Hollywood is trying to make the world gay" conspiracy theory go. Her mission is to get attention and make money.
> 
> *On topic: Lady Gaga is a repulsive ugly skank, and her music is repulsive, her attention seeking behavior is repulsive, and hey fugly fashion sense is repulsive.*



Haha... why are you always so fucking spot on?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I figure if you ever have a daughter, you will be much more attentive into shit that goes in her young mind.  I don't ban ladygagas music within my household, I just like to make it clear to my seed the difference between entertainers and real life, which is what im preaching.  Lady gaga is here to entertain and make money , feels no responsibility whatsoever on the message she puts out on each shitty record period.



You've just gotta raise then right and hope they make right choices. You'd be surprised what they know and choices they make.

I walked into my living room where my 9 year old son was watching TV. I looked at the screen and realized he was watching MSNBC. It was a special about Bernie Madoff. My son looked at me and said, "How could he do that? What kind of a person would do something so bad?"

I knew he'd make right choices.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I figure if you ever have a daughter, you will be much more attentive into shit that goes in her young mind.  I don't ban ladygagas music within my household, I just like to make it clear to my seed the difference between entertainers and real life, which is what im preaching.  Lady gaga is here to entertain and make money , feels no responsibility whatsoever on the message she puts out on each shitty record period.



I have two major fears in this world. One is failure, and the other is being responsible for the creation of my personality in another human being. I have spent the majority of my life crafting and fine tuning a custom set of tools for dealing with how I perceive the world. If I was forced into the situation of being a parent, the well being and development of the child's mind would be my only concern, because I know the pitfalls that await an unprepared child. 

You are blaming Lady Gaga for the failures of parents. If a child lacks guidance so much that they let some dumb skank on TV mold them into her they will become, then they were already doomed to begin with.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2011)

KelJu said:


> (snip)
> You are blaming Lady Gaga for *the failures of parents. If a child lacks guidance* so much that they let some dumb skank on TV mold them into her they will become, then they were already doomed to begin with.



*Do Parents Matter?: Scientific American
*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2011)

*Commentary *

*Education: A teacher finds that kids will heed the rules they themselves set.*
 
Are  your students misbehaving? Teacher handbooks, school of education gurus  and school administrators agree: The first course of action for the  frazzled teacher is to get on the phone to parents. If a student  disrupts class, tell his parents to make him stop. If a child is lazy,  ask them to help you get him working. But new psychological research  suggests that this classic tack is a waste of everybody's time.

In  her book "The Nurture Assumption," Judith Harris, self-styled  nonacademic and author of college textbooks on child development, now  suggests that it is peers much more than parents who shape children's  behavior. Mom and dad provide the genes, but beyond that there is  minimal connection between their own and their child's character.
Harris' research, which has been praised by such luminaries as  Stanford's Robert Sapolsky and MIT's Steven Pinker, explodes the myth  that children are influenced by a combination of nature and nurture. She  argues that 50 years of focusing on child-rearing techniques as the  basis for understanding children's behavior has blinded psychologists to  the influence peers have in shaping character. Harris calls this the  "nurture assumption."

While the American Psychological Assn. reels  over the implications of her theory, no high school teacher I know will  be much surprised. Like many of my colleagues, I have never had much  luck changing student behavior through parent intervention. More often  than not, I dial the phone hoping to get help with persuading a teenager  to exhibit a bit of self-control and instead find myself counseling  frustrated parents. Mothers tend to apologize profusely as though they  are the ones who have let me down. Fathers interrupted at work assure me  that everything will be "handled." I worry that rather than solving a  problem, I have created a new one.

Over time, I have learned to save the dime and deal with misbehaving  students through their peers. It helps to begin the school year with a  set of student-designed behavior standards. Inevitably, the rules  students write are the same ones that I could have dusted off and handed  out from last year, but it makes a huge difference to have each class  determine for themselves what civilized behavior will look like within  their classroom. "No throwing things. Pay attention when someone else is  talking. No writing on the desks. Come on time. Bring pens, paper and  books. No swearing." When students transgress, it is their own rules  they are breaking. A disruptive individual violates standards of  behavior he had a hand in shaping. And students who behave are  conforming not to the suspect authority of an adult, but to rules set by  their own peers.

Of course, only a fool--or someone who has never spent much time  around teenagers--would believe that this technique always results in  perfect harmony and yearlong cooperation. Ninth graders were born to try  their parents' and teachers' patience. But the focus has shifted from  pleasing us to pleasing their peers.

Harris posits that whatever  our parents do to us, for better or for worse, is ultimately  overshadowed by what our peers do to us. Most children don't want to be  like their parents, and they certainly don't want to be like their dusty  old teachers. They want to be successful children. With a bit of  cunning and a lot of love, we just may be able to help them be both.

From *http://articles.latimes.com/1998/aug/27/local/me-17036*
*http://articles.latimes.com/1998/aug/27/local/me-17036/2*


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Commentary *
> 
> *Education: A teacher finds that kids will heed the rules they themselves set.*
> 
> ...


So much truth in this for certain children, take my GF's daughter for instance.  When she was going to a certain school she started skipping classes, smoking meth and just being confrontational...after I suggested to my GF that she have her switch schools to one in a nicer part of town suddenly she was going to class, wanting to dress nicely, getting her nails done worrying about her grades because suddenly she wanted to go to college with her new set of friends.  

But this only works for sociable children, I was never influenced by my peers I had my own motivations, I never did things to impress anyone except for myself.  Mostly I just behaved to keep people off my case so I could do my own thing, I was fiercely independent.


----------

